

Commodore goes titsup (again) - mindplunge
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2008/04/18/commodore_lawsuits/

======
TrevorJ
It's kind of sad, but their most valuable asset now is probably their IP in
terms of licensing t-shirts and other swag to companies that cater to us
nostalgic 80's kids.

One has to wonder if the German and dutch firms that traded Commodore around
over the past few years failed to understand the value in leveraging the
american nostalgia for the brand.

What is sad is that I truly think that Commodore could have come back had the
brand been managed smartly. Unfortunately, in this day and age I'm not sure
how many people have the intestinal fortitude to base an ad campaign on
nostalgia, since it's hard to demonstrate how that could be sustainable. The
problem is, without this approach the Commodore brand becomes a deadweight
around their neck (seen as old and outdated) instead of an asset (good
feelings about my very first computers, retro, hip)

